# Weird feeling after sex? (A little TMI)



## iphonebaby

So after we got done having intercourse, when he pulled out I got a really weird feeling in my lower abdomen. It almost felt like, pressure?...like I could feel my cervix moving or something? I know, horrible description, but if you've ever felt it before I think you'll know what I'm talking about. It was quite alarming.


----------



## ttc1soon

Its your uterus contracting some, it happens naturally and when you aren't pregnant it happens too but you can't feel it but now that it is stretching out you can. Its harmless but can be painful.


----------



## MrsHippo

I have recently *cough cough* had sex and as soon as we had finished I got a sharp pain in my lower stomach but that passed after a couple of minutes. BUT the weirdest thing was that my vagina felt like it was going to explode haha. For a couple of days I have noticed I have been a little swollen, not massively but I've noticed a difference.... after sex it felt as though it had become worse and rather uncomfortable! I had to sit down. The best way I can describe it is that it feels like your head does when you hang upside down!! Very very strange :/


----------



## iphonebaby

MrsHippo said:


> I have recently *cough cough* had sex and as soon as we had finished I got a sharp pain in my lower stomach but that passed after a couple of minutes. BUT the weirdest thing was that my vagina felt like it was going to explode haha. For a couple of days I have noticed I have been a little swollen, not massively but I've noticed a difference.... after sex it felt as though it had become worse and rather uncomfortable! I had to sit down. The best way I can describe it is that it feels like your head does when you hang upside down!! Very very strange :/

That is a really good way to describe it! Mine fortunately went away after a few minutes and then I went back to feeling like normal. Hope you get to feeling back to normal as well =]


----------



## CutenessANR

I have this too. I thought it was just because my man is very umm...well endowed... nice to know it is normal :) For me it was a sharp pain followed by a feeling like I was flexing the muscles down there, but continuously. It took a few minutes for them to relax.


----------



## MightyMom

When you orgasm your body releases oxytocin which causes your uterus to contract. For some women it will contract once for a period of time and for some women the contractions may come and go for a bit. It's the same feeling as BH contractions. :)


----------



## mazzie1984

MrsHippo said:


> I have recently *cough cough* had sex and as soon as we had finished I got a sharp pain in my lower stomach but that passed after a couple of minutes. BUT the weirdest thing was that my vagina felt like it was going to explode haha. For a couple of days I have noticed I have been a little swollen, not massively but I've noticed a difference.... after sex it felt as though it had become worse and rather uncomfortable! I had to sit down. The best way I can describe it is that it feels like your head does when you hang upside down!! Very very strange :/

That sounds like your vagina is engorged, where there is much more blood, after sex it causes the lip[s etc to swell more and can be painful and feel hot. When you orgasm it is normal to feel it as your uterus is big, if you place your hand over your vagina after you have had an orgasm you can feel like a pulsing contracting movement as your cervix moves in and out, whilst your uterus contracts, all very normal, I get a pressure feeling and very strong braxton hicks when I orgasm, I actually find it uncomfatable.


----------



## xdxxtx

I remember getting that feeling most of the time when I was pregnant with my first baby... It's normal, and it's not harmful or anything.


----------

